# Flying with a dog in the cabin of an airplane



## Jason Luczyszyn (Jul 21, 2010)

Can anyone offer advice about flying with a dog in the cabin of an airplane as an emotional support animal?


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Yes, I would not!

Had a officer from California pick a puppy up and he said a hour and a half into the flight the puppy wanted out of the bag. He said it was terrible and people were pissed off! I really dont think you will provide emotional support, in fact you could probably make it worse!


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

First piece of advice, if the dog really isn't a service dog, don't do it. It's illegal.

If the dog really is a service dog, then flying shouldn't be much different than anything else the dog is exposed to on a regular basis. Like going to the movies, a restaurant, etc the dog is going to have to fit itself into a confined space, and remain there quietly for an extended period of time. The biggest thing I would see is the need for a potty break during a layover, you may have to find somewhere you can take the dog outside, or be prepared to have the dog "go" in the restroom. For that I would bring some of those puppy pads so the dog can go on that and it can easily be cleaned up. Recently I saw a break area in an airport, I don't remember which airport it was. But they had a small fenced area with a fire hydrant, poop scoopers, etc. I doubt you will find those at most airports though.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

You also might want to bring a carry on size bottle of a concentrated cleaner like simple green. That way if there is a mess, or you have to let the dog go on the floor in a bathroom stall, you can properly clean it up.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I have flown a SAR dog when driving was not an option and, even with a bombroof dog, it is not something I enjoy or would choose to do if it is avoidable

Assuming all is in line with the dog being a true service animal.

-The dog will be mobbed by people wanting to pet it
-you can preboard - do it- it is likely you will be seated in bulkhead which means nothing under the seat in front of you
-expect to ride with your legs uncomfortable
-bathe the dog before you go, comb it very well, and take a sticky pick up thing (think many people flying are on business travel and really don't want dog hair on them). Dogs are also "unclean" in some cultures. Respect that
-Make prior arrangments with the airline. There is a limit to number of animals in cabin. Each airline may have its own rules
-Take small container of crushed ice in case dog gets urky with turbulence- take paper towels just in case it goes further
-make sure the dog has had time to digest its food and also is not hungry enough for the yellow urks
-My dogs took it in stride and pretty much slept the whole way even takeoff and landing.
-Since it is hard to avoid metal in dog gear, your dog may be pulled aside and wanded during security. Some people have been asked by unknowing TSA to x-ray the dog....uh..don't allow that.
-SAR dogs and handlers have to be in uniform. I don't know if service dogs have to be dressed as such but I would inquire
-Inquire about the need for travel clearances through vet for interstate travel - I have had that and a letter on team letterhead - just make sure that you have any documents you need 
-the potty comments. you will most likely have to go in and out of security so check all luggage except that you need to board and for the dog.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> You also might want to bring a carry on size bottle of a concentrated cleaner like simple green. That way if there is a mess, or you have to let the dog go on the floor in a bathroom stall, you can properly clean it up.


are they gonna let you on a plane with a small bottle of simple green? I don't know, have not flown lately...

I have a friend that is disabled, he had an "assistance" dog, a doberman/APBT cross...He does not actually need an assistance dog, but liked to have a fully trained dog with him that could offer some protection for him since he only has full use of one arm and one leg...and is allowed to have one by law...

The dog was an effective PP type dog, but also acted 100% like a service animal should. 

He took that dog everyhwere, on planes, to court, to the hospital, to visit people in prison...pretty much everywhere... without incident (from the dog). there were many places that did TRY to refuse letting the dog accompany him, and a couple that did kick him out of building, based on the dogs appearance. One was Best Buy, he asked them for an apology letter, which they refused to give him, so he sued them instead, got a settlement for $50,000.

My only advice is to make sure you have a well trained and well behaved animal, that is not disruptive in any way besides maybe his "appearance", and behaves like a service animal should..


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Are you talking about a puppy or adult? I misread, I thought you were providing support for the animal. Take the advise of the other 2 cause I thought you were thinking of shipping a puppy.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Joby Becker said:


> are they gonna let you on a plane with a small bottle of simple green? I don't know, have not flown lately...


\

As long as it's 3 oz or less, in a clear plastic baggy, etc. Same rules as for shampoo, lotion, etc. It wasn't simple green but I flew to Maui in Dec and took a clear spritz bottle full of a blue liquid (nail polish remover) and nobody questioned it. I would actually try to find a spritz bottle for the simple green, would be handy for messes, wet a paper towel, spritz some cleaner on it, and away you go. If you are worried about the appearance of the bottle they also make solid colored ones that you can't see inside.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> You also might want to bring a carry on size bottle of a concentrated cleaner like simple green. That way if there is a mess, or you have to let the dog go on the floor in a bathroom stall, you can properly clean it up.


How would you do that with the 3 oz liquid restrictions on carry on bags and the chemical restrictions? I don't know if they'd let Simple Green "fly" as it were? I know we had quite a fight over a bottle the last time because it wasn't marked specifically by the manufacturer (lotion, I put it in a small bottle so I didn't have to bring the big one).


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

I've flown with my SAR dogs and I agree 100% with what Nancy says.


----------



## Michele Fleury (Jun 4, 2009)

I have flown with 3 different SAR dogs, and also agree with what Nancy says, with a couple additions.

Use a collar without metal if possible because you will have to strip the dog naked in order for it to go through the metal detector. I've had to go through alone with the dog in a sit stay then call them through, so be prepared for that.

And try to book non-stop flights or flights with quick turn around times because it's a pain going back through security to find a place in the asphalt jungle for the dog to do its business.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

I have flown a Bomb dog up top a few times. Don't like. No relaxing. 

I think my boxer would nap. He is amazing at napping, but alas, he is not a service dog yet. As long as no one tells stories of dogs biting, he is great. I really have no where to fly, either.


----------



## Pete Stevens (Dec 16, 2010)

You run a pretty good chance of being "that guy" if it isn't truely a service dog. I'm all for service animals but lots of peopel abuse the system and its going to come back and bite them all in the ass. If its truely a service dog, there shouldn't be any issues at all. I can see a puppy freaking out in the cabin and whining loudly...sorta like that kid who keeps kicking the back of your chair. Its pretty annoying, but then again so are some of the people on the plane, myself included.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

To consider

http://www.usatoday.com/travel/colu...-burbank-traveling-with-service-animals_N.htm

Apparently emotional support animals ARE classified differently. This is 2007, BTW.


----------



## Jackie Lockard (Oct 20, 2009)

"Emotional support animals" are NOT considered service dogs. 

To withstand scrutiny in court a good rule of thumb is having a doctor's support (personally I require a prescription for a service dog before the start of training) and having (at least) THREE clear TRAINED tasks that the dog performs when needed. Things like leaning against a handler or putting their head on your lap doesn't count.

Things like fetching pills and water bottles in case of panic attack, grabbing and leading handler to a quiet location, retrieving cell phones, those are all tasks that a dog much be trained to do.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

The specifics of emotional support animals are spelled out in the current version of the CFRs-straight from the GPO website.

http://ecfr.gpoaccess.gov/cgi/t/tex...iew=text;idno=20080513;node=20080513:1.0.1.48


----------



## Ryan Venables (Sep 15, 2010)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Yes, I would not!
> 
> Had a officer from California pick a puppy up and he said a hour and a half into the flight the puppy wanted out of the bag. He said it was terrible and people were pissed off! I really dont think you will provide emotional support, in fact you could probably make it worse!


Can't be any worse than somebody's screaming child.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Looks like things WILL tighten up on March 15

http://www.ada.gov/regs2010/titleII_2010/titleII_2010_fr.pdf


----------



## Stephen Bowerman (Apr 8, 2011)

A therapy dog is not considered a service dog and cannot fly in the cabin. Some people do try though and a few manage to get through. Best advice is to make sure your dog is actually a service dog. I always travel when I fly with my odg in his vest and his ID attached in plain view. I also carry his health certicicate and vacine record with me. Always board when they call for diabled person to board so you and your dog can ge settled before the general passenger loading starts. One little thing I also do is alway introduce your dog to the flight attendants when your boarding. My boy is a real lover and he always has liked ladies. More then once the flight attendants have blocked the center seat in my row so he would have more room since he is a large dog. A bit of courtosy goes a long way when traveling with your service dog.


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

so, what kind of emotional support do you need from your dog?


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Adi Ibrahimbegovic said:


> so, what kind of emotional support do you need from your dog?


I would think the emotional support consists of the few hundred bucks the OP saves compared to shipping the dog! Maybe you can do what some parents do to their kids? Give them some Benadryl and put them in the overhead bin. When my kids were younger I used to suggest this to my wife but she wasn’t into using drugs on the kids for no reason. So I would drink it


----------



## Lloyd Kasakoff (Jun 15, 2008)

As I type this, I'm somewhere in the 40,000' range flying high above the US. A very sweetish looking man with a coiffed mohawk, the latest fashion in tight jeans, very blingy earrings, a tight tight white/pink t-shirt with the sleeves ripped off, a red thin belt, and what looked like body sparkle walked through not long ago.

You see, my United Flight 11 was supposed to land at 11:30 at night at LAX tonight from JFK after a long, arduous week. I saw the gentleman mentioned above carrying a bag full of shiny new tennis rackets, and another bag with some sort of a white scruffy "cute" little dog that he needed for "emotional support" as a "therapy dog". Tennis must be stressful! 

Instead, I'll be landing at 1AM, 90 minutes late. 

You see, the aforementioned chap demanded that he be given a first class seat after takeoff because of his "service" animal and unidentified ailments. Not that he claimed any ailments; the conversation could have easily been left at him wanting an upgrade and United not granting it; however, he decided to get a bit more threatening with a number of the stewardesses, to the point they asked the captain for help. They found the 3 manliest men in the cabin (or so they said - pshaw)...and asked us to lend a hand since the passenger was "out of hand". 

Our flight was diverted to Omaha, Nebraska. He must have really wanted that upgrade very badly; Airport Police and TSA were at Omaha to make sure they saved a special room for him, though the accommodations were likely not first class. I expect he'll spend the night in Jail, be taken to court, and who knows what else. If anyone here wants to follow up on the event, I'd be curious...

Several of the passengers were overheard talking about his request for a better seat since his "therapy" dog wasn't "comfortable" - it started to bark. What do you think the passenger's impression was after the event?

I know your dog and mine would behave infinitely better. Maybe we should try it. 

not.


----------

